# macbook alu et ubuntu....



## Simphusband (23 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour

je vais pas tarder à recevoir mon macbook alu.
Et pour mon stage à la fac (je suis en M2 écologie/évolution), je vais avoir besoin d'installer Linux (besoin de compiler sous linux pour faire tourné un programme sur un cluster linux).

Je voudrai savoir si les rares personnes qui ont reçu leur macbook ont deja essayer???

Je me pose surtout la question au sujet de la compatibilité du nouveau trackpad??

En vous remerciant


----------



## estcethomas (23 Octobre 2008)

je n'ai pas le nouveau alu mais l'ancien mais je ne crois pas qu'il y ai beaucoup de changement au niveau hardware à part la carte graphique mais je crois qu'elle est prise en compte!
donc bon je pense qu'il n'y aura pas de problèmes! Mais bon je pense que le mieux c'est encore d'essayer!


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Octobre 2008)

Tu peux le virtualiser avec des outils tels parallels desktop ou vmware


----------



## estcethomas (23 Octobre 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Tu peux le virtualiser avec des outils tels parallels desktop ou vmware



oui virtualbox! le gros bon point qu'a virtualbox c'est son prix!
maos après je suis pas sur que ça te suffises...en tout cas chez moi sa marche au top!


----------



## supermouton (4 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me permets de relancer le sujet. Je souhaite installer une distrib linux (ubuntu serait l'idéal pour diverses raisons). Cependant, contrairement à ce qui a été dit, il est impossible de démarrer correctement, puisque la partie graphique (le chipset : une nvidia 9400m) n'est pas reconnu correctement entre autres :rose:.
Effectivement, je pourrais utiliser une solution de virtualisation, mais ayant besoin de l'ensemble de la puissance (carte graphique comprise), cette solution n'est pas viable.
Je continue mes recherches, mais si quelqu'un a du nouveau, je suis preneur.

(Pour info j'ai un macbook alu avec rétroéclairage).


----------



## estcethomas (4 Novembre 2008)

supermouton a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je me permets de relancer le sujet. Je souhaite installer une distrib linux (ubuntu serait l'idéal pour diverses raisons). Cependant, contrairement à ce qui a été dit, il est impossible de démarrer correctement, puisque la partie graphique (le chipset : une nvidia 9400m) n'est pas reconnu correctement entre autres :rose:.
> Effectivement, je pourrais utiliser une solution de virtualisation, mais ayant besoin de l'ensemble de la puissance (carte graphique comprise), cette solution n'est pas viable.
> ...



la version de ubuntu que tu as installé c'est bien la dernière màj faite récemment?


----------



## Simphusband (4 Novembre 2008)

Perso je vient d'installer ubuntu (8.10) ce matin.
J'ai eu aucun problème avec la carte graphique, après mise a jours (automatique) du pilote nvidia.
Le seul truc qui merde un peu c'est le pad. il ne gère pas le clique droit, donc pour le moment souris obligé.

Il y a de tres bon tuto sur le site ubuntu.com, qui explique tout.


R2my


----------



## supermouton (4 Novembre 2008)

j'avais testé la dernière release candidate 8.10 et Xorg foirait lamentablement.

Je vais de ce pas tester avec la version finale puisque tu confirmes que cela fonctionne.

Cordialement


----------



## Simphusband (4 Novembre 2008)

j'ai effectivement eu des problèmes avec la version 8.06. mais la version finale de 8.10 fonctionne a la perfection (sauf ce problème de pad).


----------

